# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Golden Goose Flea Market - Event Center & Mini Mall

## Thunder

Hi, I just want to go ahead to make this initial post for Golden Goose since OKCTalk is a great place to advertise.  Most everyone on here is aware by now that I am one of the people to do the advertise work, including full site, for them.

Golden Goose is a flea market that has been in the deep part of Midwest City for several years now.  Not everyone is aware of it, but just the same way as Old Paris once started out, Golden Goose will continue to change and grow.

*Open to the Public on Saturday and Sunday from 9:00am till 6:00pm

Location: 2301 North Douglas Blvd, Midwest City, Oklahoma
Behind KFC across from the corner of the Walmart Supercenter.* 

The latest, new site will be at www.goldengoosefleamarket.net (the previous old site was at .com and will soon be redirected).  The site is not up yet at the time of this post, but I'm just putting the link here.  I will make a post when it is ready.

Golden Goose is just one mile east of Mary's Swap Meet.  In order to compete and redirect the traffic flow (also to provide more options at affordable rates), Golden Goose have recently went through changes to bring in the East County Swap Meet for the northern section of the building.  People interested in selling "junk" and temporary "garage sales" will be able to enjoy the luxury of being indoor along with longer hours than Mary's Swap Meet.

As for the flea market (mini mall) portions, we are working on bringing in higher-end vendors to sell quality products, popular products, interesting and different products, and so on.  New booths are in the process of being built and some vendors are moving around.

The new snack shack will open soon.

There is also another huge section of the building (I think about 20,000 sq ft) will soon to be built with many new booths of all different sizes.  

Anyway, if you have questions or suggestions, feel free to post.  Also, post your experiences, etc.  Everything is welcomed as we will take everything into consideration.  :-)

Yes, Golden Goose is Pet-Friendly, so bring your furry children, brothers, and sisters along for an enjoyable day with us!

----------


## Thunder

The site is now up for the most part.  I still got a couple of vendors to add and some sections to complete.

There are some booth spaces available and plenty of swap meet spaces available. Prices as shown.

----------


## Jesseda

hey thunder, do you know if there is booths that sell old collectable toys like beanie babies and old mcdonald toys at the goldengoose?

----------


## Thunder

I have some beanie babies in the pink box.  I know most of them are retired and worth money, but I don't think I will be able to sell for what its worth at a "flea market" so I kept them in the box. :-O  Although I took Pinky out and put it within a palm tree gift set. And I have one year complete set all opened and another year complete set all sealed from McD. The first year, we didn't realize not to open them. lolol

There are toys there, but I don't pay attention to those.

----------


## SoonerQueen

We have a lot of beanie babies, but probably couldn't get near to what we paid for them.

----------


## Thunder

> We have a lot of beanie babies, but probably couldn't get near to what we paid for them.


Yeah.  It would be hard now.  If they somehow regain crazed popularity, then it would be a great chance to sell them off.  I have checked completed auctions on eBay to see how sadly many of the auctions did not receive a bid or was sold at a way too low prices.  People these days don't care about the actual value, cuz they just simply do not want to pay for the actual value.

Its like, when one is valued at $200, people only want to pay $1 for it even tho they know it worth a lot more.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

An item is worth only what someone will give for it.

----------


## Thunder

I learned the whole place first opened back in 2006.  That is only 5 years.  

They are very happy with the site.  I took more pictures and info.  I even took fresh pix of my store, which I will update soon.

----------


## Paul'slp'sokc

Paul's Lps has some sports bears, Some beanies
.,,,will bring sunday,,,the17th

----------


## Jesseda

The golden goose first opened up 11 years ago( i belive the name was the same), some of my friends had a booth there for awhile, i believe it closed for a couple years then reopened back in 06. Its a nice place, I really liked it back in 2000 when they had a huge model train display in the back, i was there with my then 4 year old niece during easter , the easter bunny was there in one of the booths , she had a polaroid pic taken with the eater bunny..now my little niece is a high schooler , man time flies  by

----------


## Thunder

Greetings Paul.  I must have missed it today. :-P 

Jesseda, the owner did put down 2000, but changed it to 2006.  I wonder why it closed.  The train displays are still there. :-) The biggest one, I am not sure if its still operational, but it is there.  There is a smaller display, I think is turned on only during the presence of children coming to watch.

----------


## Thunder

There is something that I am curious about.  I know they converted the northern section into a Swap Meet and opened the section where I (and Paul's LPs) are at, which there are two sections of booth-style Mini Mall.  Now, as for another section, which is currently dark and empty (next to the new Jan's Snack Shack), you will see the closed, wooden doors with signs saying, "STAFF/VENDORS ONLY," and I recently noticed today a new sign mentioning the future expansion of Swap Meet.  Now, I don't know if they are going to convert all of that empty space into an actual Swap Meet, what is everyone's opinion on that?  I thought they will continue to expand the booth-style Mini Mall into there, but the sign is saying Swap Meet.

Also, I'm curious on everyone's interest/input about shopping at flea markets.  Do you prefer shopping booth-style, where items are generally on the higher-end or flat spaces (Swap Meet) for really cheap items?

It'd be weird to have two separate locations for Swap Meet divided by booth-style Mini Mall in between.  I will have to check into that to make sure if that is actually a plan or there will be booths in that section mixed in with flat spaces.  No clue for now and I'm not sure of the time frame for all of that to get going.

Another question I'd like know on everyone's opinion regarding vendors/retailers.  What price range and quality of items do you prefer when shopping in the different booths?  Do you accept that higher-end vendors moving in with higher quality along with higher prices (but not expensive) within the booths?

Looking at Old Paris, there are a lot of stores selling quite well with prices near or at retail values.  Just a thought on that.

These days, the economy are so tough for small business owners.  Now people are looking at relocating to and/or opening a store inside a flea market, because the rental/overhead costs are way lower than stand-alone brick stores and big shopping centers.  So, I'm not surprised to see the influx of higher-end business owners making a home for their store inside a flea market.  It is the same way for me, the thoughts of opening a store would cost thousands, and it was a dream to have my own store for years, so this flea market made my dream come true.  Same for many other people.

Jesseda, do you remember how much customers traffic there was at Golden Goose from 2000 until closing before reopening in 2006?  Have you been there since their reopening?  How do you compare the customers traffic?  What would you suggest to help boost Golden Goose's exposure?

Last month or so, I did a lot of searches in different ways on Google and I came upon an article written locally about Oklahoma's flea markets.  The author listed several major flea markets, including Mary's Swap Meet.  Outraged, I left a comment toward the author about forgetting the growing Golden Goose flea market.  Seriously, the author excluded Golden Goose from his list.

And one last thing, I noticed how many people rush to Mary Swap Meet in the morning, but only a very few of them make a stop at Golden Goose and the new East County Swap Meet.  How do everyone propose we fix that?  To be honest, I think Mary's Swap Meet always close around Noon to 3pm.  I think Noon, I dunno, every time I leave to go home, the place is totally empty.  I guess Noon?  Hopefully more people will realize that Golden Goose's Swap Meet are open until 6pm.

Yes, I'm passionate about Golden Goose. LOL

----------


## Thunder

Also, what is everyone's opinion on Moonwalk? Ya know, those big air-blown play fun for kids to jump around inside.  As a parent, would you be willing to let your kids play in there?  For what $ cost and time length?

----------


## Thunder

Just found out.  They are gonna move the Swap Meet out of the northern section into the most central part of the building.  Not sure how long that will take them.  The space will be bigger.  

They are planning to rent out the northern space to whatever interested business.

----------


## USG'60

> Just found out.  They are gonna move the Swap Meet out of the northern section into the most central part of the building.  Not sure how long that will take them.  The space will be bigger.  
> 
> They are planning to rent out the northern space to whatever interested business.


This won't affect what I am doing, will it?

----------


## Thunder

> This won't affect what I am doing, will it?


Nah.  I am not with that section.  Mine is booth-style.  Sent ya PM.

----------


## ddavidson8

Is the wrestling still going strong?

----------


## Thunder

> Is the wrestling still going strong?


Yes.  There are several events, which I will get to that to.  I had to do some changes, and then other changes since screwed up IE does not know how to display properly (like Firefox does).  Then had to relocate the domain to the main slot for the MySQL databases to work properly, so getting to that contact form to work.  

Several events listing to come that I have (getting paper)...

Car Show
MMA <<< I think this is the wrestling?
Foxy Boxing
Amateur Boxing
Live Music Events

And something about Mid-South Pro Wrestling.

They are working on finding a landscaping company to sponsor a showcase to set up indoor pond with fountain and to have Koi in it.

Possibly a regular contract with carnivals (not sure if same groups for the State Fair since rides are same?) since parking lot is plentiful.  Heritage Park Mall is gone, so I think it be a good location for that area of MWC.

Outdoor vendors, etc.  

Swap Meet will move out of the northern section to another portion of the building, which the section is bigger, and there are easier and more plentiful parking access.  

As for the portion where the garages are at, I do not know what future plans will be for that.  I hope to clear it all out and open all garage doors for outdoor vendors, etc, and there stairway leading to the snack shack.

Swap Meet is amazing for those wanting to host garage sales, but not at home.  They can do it at the flea market, which is really affordable, without limit restriction (MWC limit two yearly?).  Longer hours than Mary's Swap Meet.

----------


## Thunder

Also, management are very strict about what is to be sold there.  Nothing of any kind that will attract gangs, etc, like what is being sold at Old Paris.  So, keep in mind about that.  We want to keep the place super friendly. :-D

----------


## ddavidson8

No, MMA isn't scripted and is extremely boring. Not to mention a glut of Ed Hardy douchebag wannabes attend. Mid South is the "pro wrestling". Scripted in the vein of WWE, but no where near as good. It'd be like these semi-pro football teams that pop up at Taft from time to time. The clientel of pro wrestling is decidedly red-neck and older. Much more pleasent than the douches that attend/watch MMA.

----------


## Thunder

May 1st, there was a hailstorm passing on through.  Pea sized hail was dumped real good.

----------


## Thunder

*WIN A FREE $50 SHOPPING SPREE!*

*For every $10 spent, receive a free ticket at Jim and Sue's Mercantile.

Drawing will be held on the last Sunday of May.*
http://goldengoosefleamarket.net/jimsuesmercantile.html

(The email address listed is invalid. I will need to check into it this weekend.)

----------


## BBatesokc

> No, MMA isn't scripted and is extremely boring. Not to mention a glut of Ed Hardy douchebag wannabes attend. Mid South is the "pro wrestling". Scripted in the vein of WWE, but no where near as good. It'd be like these semi-pro football teams that pop up at Taft from time to time. The clientel of pro wrestling is decidedly red-neck and older. Much more pleasent than the douches that attend/watch MMA.


I've gotta disagree to a point. While the venues are certainly often filled with Gold's Gym rejects (stereotype generalization) all wearing freshly pressed Ed Hardy and Affliction t-shirts, I've really enjoyed all of the events we've been to at the Coca Cola Events Center that were sponsored by Big Dog Productions. We always get a ringside table and have one for the 5/21 event. I ignore the wannabe's and have actually found the crowd to be pretty friendly. Before the first event I ever went to (a couple of years ago), I really figured it would be ripe for testosterone driven bullying and fights. But, it was quite the opposite. I took my teenager to the next one and he loved it. Been to maybe 6 or 7 now total.

I don't think 'boring' would ever enter my mind at one of these events. The fighting is 100% real and we've seen some people suffer some pretty hard to watch injuries. But a table is certainly the way to go - free food, free drinks and all served by ring girls.

----------


## BBatesokc

Thunder: I haven't read through all of this thread (so you may have covered it), how full is the Golden Goose as far as vendor spots? I stopped going to AMC when it dropped to only about 50% full.

----------


## ddavidson8

> I've gotta disagree to a point. While the venues are certainly often filled with Gold's Gym rejects (stereotype generalization) all wearing freshly pressed Ed Hardy and Affliction t-shirts, I've really enjoyed all of the events we've been to at the Coca Cola Events Center that were sponsored by Big Dog Productions. We always get a ringside table and have one for the 5/21 event. I ignore the wannabe's and have actually found the crowd to be pretty friendly. Before the first event I ever went to (a couple of years ago), I really figured it would be ripe for testosterone driven bullying and fights. But, it was quite the opposite. I took my teenager to the next one and he loved it. Been to maybe 6 or 7 now total.
> 
> I don't think 'boring' would ever enter my mind at one of these events. The fighting is 100% real and we've seen some people suffer some pretty hard to watch injuries. But a table is certainly the way to go - free food, free drinks and all served by ring girls.



I never said that MMA wasn't legit fighting. But it is boring. Unless you like to watch two men hug each other on the floor.  Considering you these two men are getting paid to hug each other on the floor...it reminds me of something I can't quite put my finger on. What do you call it when someone does something for money that they wouldn't do for free? 

I'm glad to hear that the crowd is friendly. Maybe it's just the crowds at BDUBs that are bad. Still, boxing is my violent sport of choice and UFC will never replace it in my heart.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Unless you like to watch two men hug each other on the floor.


Never been to an MMA event that was a Hug Fest. Pretty much mostly their time is spent going toe-to-toe. I've never seen more hugging than in boxing. I used to go to boxing matches but minus a few seconds of action it ranked up there with watching bowling or golf IMO.




> What do you call it when someone does something for money that they wouldn't do for free?


Hmmm, most any job out there. On my list I could also add, moving someone from one home to another.

----------


## Thunder

> Thunder: I haven't read through all of this thread (so you may have covered it), how full is the Golden Goose as far as vendor spots? I stopped going to AMC when it dropped to only about 50% full.


Where is AMC?  I can't think of a place with that name.

For the booth-style sections, I'd say 3 booths was available.  Last weekend, I see 3 went away with one of them having 2 booths combined into one.  One of the 3 was recently new, but gave up.

The swap meet, there seem to be a lot of things with some spaces available to rent.  They will move out of that section into another section of the building, so the overall place for swap meet will be bigger.

I'd say 90% full with some vendors taking up very large space.  Most current vendors is on the site, so there is pictures to browse thru to check if its interesting enough for the drive to shop.

Also, depend on what kind of things you like to shop for.  There is a lot of vendors at Old Paris selling things that I'd like to see at Golden Goose.

And if anyone is interested to set up shop, my utmost advice is to start it out as a hobby.  Do not set up your hopes of making fast cash and profit.  Just enjoy, take your time to set up, plan, interaction with customers and other vendors.  In time, I'd say a few years, to be fair, traffic should really pick up.  We are always looking for vendors selling real interesting things and common/unique, etc, but to also have patience and to work with us on building back up.

Golden Goose is recovering from the 2009 economy, so we are getting there.  A lot of plans is in place.  Outdoor vendors, events, such as carnivals, etc, more to come.


My part, I'm going to be the only one to sell palm trees. LOL  But what is more popular is the lucky bamboo plants, so I'm the only one with plan right now to sell them.  I got a couple in stock and should slowly increase as each week go on by.

----------


## Jesseda

Hi thunder, it would be great to go to a carnival wih my kiddos, plmk when they might set up a carnival at the goldengoose

----------


## Thunder

> Hi thunder, it would be great to go to a carnival wih my kiddos, plmk when they might set up a carnival at the goldengoose


No clue when.  It just depend on the carnival people, availability, and contract agreement.  I love to go walk around, eat and ride, like a kid all over again. :-)

----------


## Thunder

Jesseda, are you still interested in some beanie babies for your kids?  I got some leftovers, but I want them out.  They're all in plastic bags taking up space. :-)  I was never intending to sell beanie babies, so I'd just like them gone.  If you're interested, then just take them away.  Let me know who you are, okay?  Free.  They're just some common animals, nothing special, so I don't care. lolol  Sold some others, so these left are yours.

----------


## Jesseda

That would be great thunder, , my wife and i had a small collection we kept from the 90s craze, that we gave our kiddos, and our little ones love them lol (who would have thought it lol). Do you have a booth area up at goldengoose/or up there usually on weekends?

----------


## Thunder

Yes, I am a permanent resident there with my own booth.  Have you seen my Thunder's Shack thread?  My store is listed on the Vendors list.  I am there every weekend.  Last weekend, I was fighting an infection that involved extreme pain, so I was not really there, except for like one to two hours total.  Sometime I make a quick stop to get something on my way up there.  I would say sometime after 10am until 4pm would be best to see me.  Whole place open from 9am until 6pm.  If I am not there, then I am likely just around talking to vendors.

Dunno if they would already have these, but just take them away.

The only sets that I'm not giving away are the '98 and '99 teanie beanies from McD.  I think they're valuable, so I'm gonna see if they sell or not. lol

----------


## Thunder

*sighs*  I can not effectively advertise for Vendors on Craigslist, because some people seem to think it is fun to flag all the ads to death. :-(

----------


## Jesseda

i just read what you asked awhile back about traffic in 2000.. During the holiday time it was crowded, they had a garage area that was considered the outside vender area.. there was at least 6 candle booths in 2000, i thought it was neat that the labeled the asiles like street names. I took ny kids back there i would say 2007 or 2008.. it was pretty slow, a lot less venders then in 2000 and i noticed the added a space that you walked a couple steps up (which in 2000 that area was closed off). I remember in 2000 there was a lot of venders who relocated from old paris due to the violence and theft, and building problems

----------


## Thunder

Yeah, there was some bank foreclosure stuff going on, but this time, they managed to secure a loan to buy it out and starting over.  The auto garage was used for auto parts, repairs, etc, but I am not sure what they will do now, just to wait and see what is coming up.  This will take a few years to work on.

Wish I had seen the place back during the early 2000s.

----------


## Thunder

Considering on starting your own business?  Do it at Golden Goose!  We are looking for vendors with creative business plan to sell unique and popular products.  More info are listed here >>> http://goldengoosefleamarket.net/rentals.html

Already set up shop at a flea market or elsewhere?  Consider relocating and enjoy the cost of lower rent. :-)

Discuss anytime in person on Monday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday from 9am until 6pm.

----------


## Thunder

We are planning some events for July 2nd and 3rd along with Grand Opening for the expanded outdoor vendors.  

Here is what I have received for now...

- Big Truck Tacos (taco truck) will be there.

What is in the planning...

Music event.  If you are an artist...music bands...please contact me, so that I can set you up to reserve.  We are giving local artists and music bands the opportunity to showcase.

Possible auction at end of day.  If you are interested to be included within the auction, contact me to arrange set up and to get items ready ahead of time, etc.

Moonbounce/Moonwalk inflatables for kids.  If you have one, feel free to contact me to arrange set up.  Or if anyone know reputable local companies for rent, etc.  Other activities for kids, such as clowns, face paint, balloons, etc.  We are looking for people to do these things.

Possibility of firework show on the night of 3rd.  May be in the work with a local church.  We will see about this.  If anyone would like to contribute, then that be awesome.  We are working on permit and contacts to see if all of this can be done.

Another ideas such as Doggie Adoption Trailer, Blood Drive Trailer, Free Watermelon, Free Popcorn, huge auction, radio remote (?), and a special Kirby the Goose appearance. 

Now, anyone on here have ideas?  Everyone is welcomed to join the weekend celebrations.  If you want to set up something, contact with me, just about anything, as long they are family-friendly.  

Outdoor spaces available.  Super low rent cost.  Sell anything!  

We are working on this now, so I hope OKCTalk can get together on this. :-)

Send me a PM or email at ThunderOKC@aol.com.  You can also text me at 405.824.4078 and tell me who you are and what you are texting for at the start.

----------


## Thunder

Oh, guys, you know all those food vendors at the state fair we have during September.  Where do they come from?  How do we reach them to inform of event if they are interested to set up?

http://goldengoosefleamarket.net/events.html  Posted and should be updated with new info the next few weeks.

----------


## kevinpate

On the music folk, are you assessing fees for them to come in and perform, and if so, at what levels?
Any specific genre you don't want at your event?

On the food trucks, I used to know some folks but I've lost track of them over time.  I'll check with the lovely to see if she is still in contact with one of them. You might see if you can obtain any contact information for local vendors through state fair office or bricktown association office.

----------


## Thunder

I passed on those info to Jay. :-)

----------


## Jesseda

might try calling orr family farm, or maybe the old norman zoo, to see if they will set up some type of outside petting zoo, i think that would be fun for families, along with all the other stuff you mentioned

----------


## Thunder

This is interesting, because I posted a response, but it mysteriously disappeared.  Posting again...




> There is no charge, but the music must be approved. Come by on a weekend to drop off demo, if interested. Music such as crowd, rock, country, classics, and maybe newer stuff, but nothing with heavy beat or requiring lots of volume. We have nearby neighbors to consider. Just a friendly music atmosphere confining to the events.


Jesseda, I will pass that on.

----------


## Thunder

Late info, but I just received it this morning.

FREE, FREE, FREE WATERMELON by the slice!!!

You just can't pass up on this offer!  Come on down for an enjoyable shopping day complete with FREE WATERMELON!

MmmmMmmmmMmmmmmm soooooo juicy! :-O

----------


## Thunder

It was a great turnout. :-)

Hope everyone enjoyed their treat.  The next for sure watermelon giveaway will be on July 2nd and 3rd along with free popcorn.

----------


## Thunder

We have a new outdoor vendor arriving with ATVs!!!

http://goldengoosefleamarket.net/fourwheelersatv.html

----------


## Larry OKC

Didn't see it in the thread, but if Golden Goose is where I think it is, wasn't it a discount store of some sort that was in the Metro area several years ago (10 to 20 years ago). Something along the lines of Big Lots (had discontinued/close out items). What was it called? They also had one located next to the Dollar movies and Furrs over on I-240 & Shields.

----------


## Thunder

Never heard of a flea market having multiple locations.

Its on NE 23rd and Douglas.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Never heard of a flea market having multiple locations.
> 
> Its on NE 23rd and Douglas.


He didn't say the flea market had multiple locations, he's talking about the former tenant having multiple stores. (Venture, K-Mart, etc)

----------


## Larry OKC

What RC said, sorry if that wasn't clear.

----------


## Thunder

Outdoor expansion was pushed back for two weeks, I think, due to MWC refusing to cooperate.  MWC don't want another "Mary's Swap Meet" even though it won't be like that.  They are trying to get it worked out.  Also, still looking as posted in a post previously.  If anyone want to set up shop, its real cheap to host outdoor (don't forget tents, etc...to stay cool) or inside the swap meet area.

----------


## Thunder

Independence weekend sales throughout the place this weekend.  Free hot dogs and sodas!!!  Sales throughout the store, consult with each vendor on sale prices off of marked prices.

I'll be having sales, too, so mention you're from here, I'll knock dollars off the retail prices.

----------


## Thunder

http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net/

Linked back to OKCTalk as Advertisement Partners as Pete has been so kind enough to allow the promotion. :-D

----------


## Thunder

Winding down slowly.  Closing soon.  Sunday is your last day to grab free hot dog, free chips, and free drink!

Also, all the vendors have meal vouchers/tickets.  If you purchase anything, you will get one good for your next visit.  (while supplies last)

PS - Great way to meet Thunder and give him a teddy bear hug! :-)

----------


## Thunder

There is a Facebook already exist.

http://www.facebook.com/goldengoose.fleamarket

----------


## Thunder

New Vendor - C&C Designer Fashions

There are a couple of other new Vendors, but I'm giving them time to set up and settle in before I officially make them public.

Jan's Place - New pictures posted of her new booth location.  Its across from the new Snack Shack (coming soon), which will be so much easier for her to manage in close proximity. That way I don't have to text her to run the entire building to assist her customers. :-P  As for the new Snack Shack, no definite opening date as its still being worked on behind the scene.

----------


## Thunder

Yesterday was the beginning of the Vendors Association formation.  What has happened so far over the past weekend where all the Vendors submitted nominations for offices.  These positions include on the Board of Vendors Association; President, Vice President, Spokesperson, Advertisement Team, and Beautification Team.  Both of the Advertisement and Beautification teams will have several persons working together with the lead-captain per team.  The Vendors nominated will be asked questions going through the determination process of their acceptance to run for office and serve.  Votes will be done by next weekend and that is not all.  Soon afterward, there will be formal meetings to set up parliamentary procedure rules and bylaws, etc.  We are focused on improving the flea market for the ultimate experience for the customers.

Update to an earlier post... I just discovered yesterday that C&C Designer Fashions is gone, but her aunt across the aisle still remains (but not listed).

----------


## Thunder

Yesterday, I made a super sad discovery.  The 100+ pictures taken of new vendors and renewal of current vendors did not even save to the SD card on the phone.  This also include pictures taken of the Vendors Association's first meeting. :-(

Something went terribly wrong.  However, it did save the two videos that I did with the mall walk-around.  Odd.  After troubleshooting with other fellow Epic users (on XDA chat), I deleted all the pictures and videos (340 = 2.31gb) after transferring them to the computer.  Then I did a test of random pictures and long videos....shocking discovery.  At around the same amount and same size, all the test pictures mysteriously disappeared leaving only the test videos.

At last, I formatted the SD card, uninstalled the stock Gallery, and installed the QuickPic gallery (free on the Android Market) and did another series of test.  Everything seem to be good.  It was either the stock Gallery or the SD card got corrupted.  I hope this will never happen again.  When I connect the phone to the computer for Mass Storage and/or Charging, I will be very careful to go through the process on both, the phone and computer, to ensure safe disconnect (rather than unplugging the USB wire suddenly).

So, I apologize to all the vendors, especially for the loss of record-keeping for the Vendors Association's first meeting.  I will continue to retake pictures to renew Vendors and add new Vendors to the website.

----------


## Jesseda

Hey thunder, the  booth thats is in your area that carries celebrity and sports photos, last time i was their my wife and i wanteda selena poster or large picture, well he was out at the time, if you get a chance can you ask him if he has any in and how much? my little 6 year old is a selena perez fan. I know odd but my lil girl likes her.

----------


## Thunder

> Hey thunder, the  booth thats is in your area that carries celebrity and sports photos, last time i was their my wife and i wanteda selena poster or large picture, well he was out at the time, if you get a chance can you ask him if he has any in and how much? my little 6 year old is a selena perez fan. I know odd but my lil girl likes her.


I will ask him.  Selena, as in the one that got shot to death?

----------


## Jesseda

yes sir thats the one

----------


## Thunder

> yes sir thats the one


If you can PM me your text # so that I can send you pix if he has any along with prices.

----------


## Jesseda

Thunker, i am a dying breed, i do not own a cell phone (GASP) i know crazy huh, the last time a texted anyone was 5 or so years ago when i did have a cell, my wife has one but we do not text, we just use the phone when we have to, strange i know yes but we hate cell phones.. we love the internet and nitendo wii, but cell phones we can live without.. i hae  e-mail address is phones can send to e-mail addresses?

----------


## Thunder

Yes, PM me your email address and I can add to contact.  I can text or email to it from the phone.

----------


## Thunder

Jesseda, he does not have any in stock, but he will look out for some.

----------


## Thunder

The whole website has been updated.  There are some new vendors.

The Ginger Gypsy
http://goldengoosefleamarket.net/thegingergypsy.html

Val's Shoppe
http://goldengoosefleamarket.net/valsshoppe.html

Jan's Place name change to Sir London's Sneakers (relocated to a new booth)
http://goldengoosefleamarket.net/sir...ssneakers.html

There are two vendors not on the site, but they are very rarely there. :-/

The Swap Meet section has been updated and the permanent vendors directory is available.

http://goldengoosefleamarket.net/swapmeet.html

There are many other vendors, but their status is uncertain.  Only long term vendors are listed for Swap Meet.

Up next is a video of Midwest Crossing's trains in action and a preview of a bigger set currently under construction.

----------


## Thunder

I have made a video for Midwest Crossing, an attraction at the Golden Goose Flea Market.




Inventory Reduction Sale!!!

What are you going to do now?  Well, get up and rush to the nearest calendar.  Find the next available date for Saturday and Sunday.  Mark it down as a planned trip!  There are many trains and models available (even rare editions).  Including some fun sets great for kids or for yourself. :-)

(Can someone post if the song file is working correctly?)

----------


## Larry OKC

*Thunder*: audio & video played for me without derailing.

----------


## Thunder

> *Thunder*: audio & video played for me without derailing.


Good.  I'm happy the song file was working.  Its hard for me to ever know.  lol

----------


## Larry OKC

Understand...honestly forgot about it when you asked and thought it was one of those, "see if a link works for someone else that doesn't have a direct link to my hard drive" type thing that sometimes crops up (like when someone posts a link to OKC.gov and it doesn't work for someone else).

I have an older Mac and not running the most recent versions of software, so most likely if it ran ok for me, it will run for the vast majority out there...

----------


## Thunder

Booths are available now!  Tired of high costs at Old Paris?  Tired of waiting lists?  Tired of outdoor extreme weather?  Are you ready to start selling now?  Come on down to the ever-famous Golden Goose Flea Market in Midwest City at NE 23rd and Douglas Blvd!!!  Spaces available are 6x12, 8x12, 10x12, and bigger.  Other options such as smaller spaces and/or outdoor spaces.  Rental prices are competitive and the lowest in the industry with much more features including a full-blown web site and tons of advertisement!  

Not interested in booth style?  Try our next-door East County Swap Meet!  Just one mile east of Mary's Swap Meet, the spaces are 10x15 inside the climate-controlled building.  What make us better than Mary's Swap Meet?  Cleaner!  Bigger!  Safe!  Comfortable!  And longer hours!!!  Outdoor spaces available.  

Check out the web site at www.GoldenGooseFleaMarket.net and click on the Rentals tab for booth rentals, Swap Meet tab for flat space rentals, and explore the amazing growing list of vendors.  Come visit us anytime during the weekend and Friday/Monday from 9am to 6pm for a tour, discussion, and arrangement.  Don't forget to meet Snowball the Hamster!!!

Booth Rentals - http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net/rentals.html
Updated with latest pictures of booths.  Your referral code is Thunder.



Updated and/or New Vendors

Cashion Candle Shop
http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net...andleshop.html

Taste of Ollie
http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net/tasteofollie.html

The Unique Boutique
http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net...eboutique.html

Scentsy (relocated to new booth)
http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net/scentsy.html

More new vendors will soon be added.

----------


## Thunder

About the hamster, she has quite a bit of history. :-)

I sold my 100 gallon tank (a hobby that I invested $1,000+) to a friend.  After that, I felt empty and upset about what had happened, so I went out to PETCO on NW Expressway to get a hamster.  She is a Teddy Bear breed, and yes, she is a female.  Her name is Snowball, which I have mentioned previously, and she lives in a 55 gallon tank.  The custom made stand was given to me by a friend recently when she moved back to Colorado.  All together, including Snowball, currently lives at the flea market next to my booth, so everyone is free to visit her.  If she is sleeping, just lightly tap on the glass, call out her name, and do some kissing sound.  She may come out or not.  Snowball gets cranky when awaken, so do not attempt to pet her while she is sleeping or when awaken.  If she is active already around, then its fine for grown adults to pet her, but absolutely no removing her from the habitat.

Here is a picture taken at my previous resident.  This is the stand and the general view of her home.



Next to my booth.



I am planning on leaving her at the flea market for people to enjoy visiting (kids, too).  Coming soon will be a 40 gallon African Cichlid imported from Lake Malawi to be set up next to my booth in front of the new snack cafe.

----------


## Thunder

The Board of Vendors Association has approved the Monthly Featured Vendor.  There will be one winner as a whole (including booth market and swap meet).  The winners will be given a $20 rent discount (paid by Thunder directly to building owner), special announcement on the web site's main page, and posted fliers with picture at the front of building.  

There are events lined up for the next several months (info will be posted).

I have been printing fliers to place on vehicles at multiple locations.  This has already been in progress and additional Vendors volunteered to assist with the grassroots effort on advertising the flea market.  We are not closed!  Yes, we are still here!  If anyone is interested in passing out fliers, the file will soon be available to download.

----------


## Thunder

Aloha!  It is Wednesday and we all know what that is.  Halfway to the weekend!  Be sure to mark down on the calendar for a planned trip to the ever-famous fastest-growing Golden Goose Flea Market!

We have lost the Scentsy booth.  The lady did not have much time for it (her personal page on the Scentsy web site was checked and discovered to be gone).  However, have no fear!  Cashion Candle Shop sells Scentsy.  So does Samarena Gift Shop.  One vendor within Swap Meet was relocated to the Market side (The Gift of Thrift) and you will find him in the Record Town area.

Brace yourself!  We have 2 or 3 new Vendors moving in.  What they will sell?  I do not know, but stay tuned!

Here is a printer-friendly, ink-friendly banner for fliers.  Save or Copy them and Paste into an Office/Word processor.  There can be 4 or 5 (depending on paper size and position) fliers per sheet.  Over 10,000 has been printed and given away!!!  Its free to help your favorite market.  Feel free to submit suggestions (or if you have a business willing to accept a stack to give away), contact me.  I will respond asap.



(Don't worry, the Word processor will automatically readjust the banner to paper width.  If you want black/white printing only, you can select that option when printing through the Properties option.)

Jim and Sue's Mercantile are still having monthly specials.  It was originally thought to be for May only, but this is month-to-month.  Spend $10 and get a ticket to win a $50 shopping spree!  Winners will be pictured (optional) and posted on the web site.

Labor Day is quickly coming up!  Be sure to set aside a date for a trip to your favorite market.  There will be free hot dogs and kool pops (need to double check on these).  More on Events coming soon.

Thanks for being a regular customer at your favorite local flea market!

----------


## Thunder

*We Are Keeping You Safe!*
A whole bunch of new fire extinguishers were recently bought and installed throughout the building.  See a fire?  You will be able to quickly access the nearest fire extinguishers to extinguish the flames.  The entire building has been inspected by the Fire Marshal with Excellent Approval of Overall Safety.  When you come on down to your favorite market, be at peace with the safety and security of your and loved ones' life.

----------


## Thunder



----------


## Thunder

Events page has been updated.  Mark them all down on your calendar!

http://goldengoosefleamarket.net/events.html Your favorite market, the one and only.

----------


## Jesseda

hey thunder, I checked out the events that golden goose posted, i think it is neat about the halloween candy idea, how about if they had a childrens costume contest? and where the garage area is of golden goose would makea great walk through haunted house just an idea to pas to ya.. So how is golden goose doing, is the place filling up will good merchandise venders?

----------


## Thunder

Hmmm, the garage area are still being used for auto repairs, etc.  I doubt it will be possible to clear it out for haunted attraction.  Maybe another area of the building?  Event Center has space.  I will bring this up at the next Vendors meeting and talk to the owner about it.  The children's costume contest is a great idea and I will suggest it.

We had some new vendors moved in and one in progress to set up.  Doing good overall.

----------


## Thunder

Another new vendor preparing to move in soon.  I was told she will be selling silk flowers arrangement and other general items.  Maybe real flowers?  I dunno.  My guess a florist shop or something.

----------


## Thunder

I'm posting this for a friend (on my own free will), because he has a wife and 6 children.  Last week, he put in 70 hours at work, so I'm hoping he sells these real soon to help them with money for the children (and Christmas is coming up).  So, if anyone is interested, please plan a trip for a visit.  These are set up (showcase) in empty booths and ready for sale.

Reduced from Super Low $650 to Extreme Low $500 Dining Table Set.



Reduced from Super Low $750 to Extreme Low $600 Handcrafted two set of twin beds with canopy-ready, dresser, and two free TVs.



His name is Jimmy.  Come see me in my booth for assistance and I will introduce you to him.  If you are afraid of meeting me (some people on here are afraid of meeting me), just ask for Alana in The Ginger Gypsy booth (next to skillets) and she will direct you to Jimmy.  Your referral code is Thunder.

Thanks for looking and considering these fine, oh so fine, furniture priced to fit your budget!

Think of the children.  The amazing gifts they will receive for Christmas this year.  :-)

----------


## Jesseda

We had a great morning walking around golden goose, thank you thunder, my kids love the beanies, right now they are arguing who gets what  :Smile:  my son loved the train area, my wife picked out a tart at the candle shop you showed us. Golden goose has changed a lot since i last visited a couple months ago. A lot more venders and more organized I noticed. Im still kinda suprised that there is no dog gift collectables. I notice golden goose is pet friendly. I have 3 boston terriers and my wife and I collect boston terrier items like blankets, pillows figurines etc. I know at one point 10 years ago at golden goose there was a booth that had a lot of the dog breed collectables.
    All in all I think golden goose is climbing back up there to its old heyday time period, hope it keeps going and hopefully by the time x-mas rolls around the place is packed! oh p.s my wife loves the lucky bamboo plant she picked out. thanks again

----------


## Thunder

No problem.  Nice meeting you all.  I didn't realize Jerry was also working on the small trains, so only one track was operating.  We have a lady that makes pet clothes, but she may also sell other pet items.  There was small picture frames of different breeds, so I am considering ordering each of all and have her sell them (she pay me wholesale prices).  She don't do computers, so I can show her stuff and she pick out what she like, etc.

We had a big vendor moved in yesterday, but they also sell leather stuff (which I saw was damn nice), but there was a complaint of the new vendor selling leather stuff being right across the aisle from another vendor selling leather stuff.  So, the new vendor had to get out (no big booth available), but they will return when space is built for them near my area.

We are working on it.  Just takes time.

Hope they don't rip the beanies apart fighting over them. :-)

----------


## Thunder

Jesseda, if they are still fighting over it, maybe some games to determine winner that whole family can play.  Winner each time get to pick one they want. :-)

Okay, planning ahead, always important to plan ahead.  Gotta plan ahead.  That time upon us when we all will be getting busy.  Busy, busy, busy.  Major holidays... Up next is Halloween.  Jesseda want something fun for the kids for Halloween.  So, what to do.  I would like to know if anyone, oh please everyone who can help me out here, if anyone have anything to donate for Halloween?  Not to sell or give away.  Just donate for borrow use.  I can talk with the guys about working the next booth to mine to set up a mini Halloween attraction.  A temp wall to divide it as a walkway U shape where people enter and exit.  Cover it all up.  I need the goodies to stock with.  Anything.  Freaky things.  Fog machine.  Lights.  Scary sounds, whatever to help me fix it up.  I'm thinking of only charging a dollar each person for a short walk through and the funds go toward the Vendors Association to save up for other events.

Christmas.  Anyone got any decorations not wanting or needing?  Anything to decorate throughout the mall.  I can buy (will be reimbursed) decorations, also searching for anything we can use.  I will speak about setting up the next booth for Santa picture taking, so I wonder if anyone have any Polaroid camera to borrow?  And maybe films?  May have to look up on that.  Be quick that way unless people want digital, then that will cost me with printing, etc.

I'm going to try to recruit vendors to get on board for Christmas video.  I already got a song selected, so next month, I am going to download it and put on disc.  Teach them signs to their assigned verses and do several videos (to merge all together).  I know how the song goes, the pace, everything...as I have performed it myself before.

Okay, they want a video for Labor Day.  This Saturday, I am going to do a short video for the free hot dogs, so this is when everyone come out (you too, Jesseda and the whole family) for the free hot dogs. :-)  We have Thanksgiving with free turkey giveaway, Veteran's Day, etc.

Main focus for me is Halloween and Christmas.  I want to get all the help I can do to make Oklahoma's #1 market real nice and fun.  Send me a PM or email to ThunderOKC@aol.com if anything can help me.  Really hope I can put it all together or else it'll be my sliced or hung neck on the line.  :-O

----------


## Jesseda

Hey thunder, the kids ar not fighting anymore, they are now at peace with what each got lol. On the decorating thing, I use to sell inside craft malls back before marriage and kids, the owner of the place had a fun contest on to see who can have the most festive decorated booth and that person would win one month free rent. Its a thought to pass along to the golden goose owner, i know a lot of venders at the place i was at went all out decorating their booths to try and win, and the customers liked it all!!

----------


## Thunder

Passed that on and we will be doing that.

We will also be doing pumpkin carving contest, so start hunting for those perfect pumpkins!

We are searching for sponsorship to set up a major haunted attraction with the use of the Events Center at the Golden Goose Flea Market in Midwest City. The place to be to shop at Oklahoma's #1 flea market! Now, lets make it SHOCKING SCARY at the Goose!

----------


## Thunder

Special Recognition 

Cashion Candle Shop are a new Vendor and I'd like to present some pictures of the homemade dessert candles.  Jesseda is a living witness as to how awesome these are.  His wife bought one recently.  Yes, the lady there made them!







I will update their page with fresh pictures soon.


Does anyone have a couple of black blankets?  Specifically black velvet material or something really soft.  Must be all black.  I'd like to borrow a couple to cover the walls of an available empty booth for video performance.  Or direct me to where I can buy a couple at affordable prices?

----------


## Jesseda

My wife did buy from the cashion candle shop, I dont know what fragrance she bought but it smells really good and the fragrance drifts around the house, so its not one of those candles that you have to be up close to it  to smell the fragrance

----------


## Thunder

Here is more pictures of the table and chairs.  Jimmy, his wife, and their 6 kids are at a hotel.  Something happened with their house.  Money is running out and I'm trying to sell these furniture for them to keep them (especially the children) off the street.  Please, if anyone is in the market for a nice dining set or bedroom set, consider these.  Think of the children...the heat wave...we don't want them going through such crisis as I did.

Table complete set REDUCED to Shocking Low $400.

Bed complete set REDUCED to Shocking Low $500.

The signs said to check with lady in The Gypsy Ginger booth, but come see me instead.  If afraid to see me, please declare referral code Thunder to the lady instead.  Thanks!

----------


## Thunder

COME ON DOWN to your #1 favorite market during the Labor Day weekend on September 3rd and 4th for FREE HOT DOGS and FREEZE/KOOL POPS!!!!  Many vendors will be having sales!!!  

Comment on the above video, please. :-)

----------


## Thunder

It has come to my attention that the Goose's name is Kirby, not Curby. 

In other news, Mr DVD's booth is expanding!

----------


## USG'60

The video was funny.  You matched the music to it very well.  I'll give you an A for it.  No A+ for YOU, buddy. :-P

----------


## Thunder

> The video was funny.  You matched the music to it very well.  I'll give you an A for it.  No A+ for YOU, buddy. :-P


How can I get an A+?  I feel like a failure without the + thingy. :-(

----------


## USG'60

If you can tell me honestly that there was no way you could have improved it, I'll add the +.  :-D

----------


## Thunder

> If you can tell me honestly that there was no way you could have improved it, I'll add the +.  :-D


Yay!!!  Now I can go nappy peacefully.

----------


## Thunder

Sno Cones truck will be there on the 3rd.  I do not know what time, because two weekends ago, they showed up several hours late.  So, when you are there, lets hope the truck is there by then.

ATTENTION ABLE AGENTS, HEALTH DEPT AGENTS, ATTENTION!!!

You all are not authorized or allowed to approach the property.  The truck will not be shut down!!!  We have armed security forces with loaded shotguns and will be prepared to defend the market, vendors, and customers.

----------


## Thunder

*SEPTEMBER 2011*

*Vendor of the Month*


*Rodia Rolfe*

----------


## Roadhawg

> The video was funny.  You matched the music to it very well.  I'll give you an A for it.  No A+ for YOU, buddy. :-P


The video was pretty good...  Looked like a duck to me though lol

----------


## Roadhawg

> Sno Cones truck will be there on the 3rd.  I do not know what time, because two weekends ago, they showed up several hours late.  So, when you are there, lets hope the truck is there by then.
> 
> ATTENTION ABLE AGENTS, HEALTH DEPT AGENTS, ATTENTION!!!
> 
> You all are not authorized or allowed to approach the property.  The truck will not be shut down!!! * We have armed security forces with loaded shotguns and will be prepared to defend the market, vendors, and customers.*



Probably not a good thing to post...  we know your kidding but some may not and you don't want any problems.

----------


## USG'60

I agree with the Hawg, Thunder.  Funny, yes, cool, no. :-P

----------


## Thunder

Well, I'd love it if everyone could come on down to the market.  Maybe set up an OKCTalk group field trip?  We're giving away 500+ weenies, 500+ buns, 500+ pops, and toppings for the weenies.  Come and have a good time!

----------


## Larry OKC

Will try to make it over there this weekend

----------


## Thunder

> Will try to make it over there this weekend


HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!!  You will receive a FREE HOT DOG!!!!

----------


## Thunder

Okay, this is a last minute decision.  Due to the crisis emergency, I am going to donate 10% of all sales for Red Cross Oklahoma during the Labor Day weekend (FREE HOT DOGS).  It will also be the last weekend for the Heat Wave Sale.

Okay, I am going to attempt rallying the vendors to do the same and set up a process where they can deliver their 10% portions to the market owner for Red Cross Oklahoma donation.

----------


## Thunder

I did two windows and two doors.  Here is a picture.

----------


## Tydude

it looks great thunder

----------


## Thunder

I need suggestions for different songs for multiple videos with the select vendors along with Kirby the Goose (duck costume).  One I can think of is a country song for dance steps, the other is YMCA, so can people submit listing of songs, please?  Don't worry, its all legit as I pay and download these songs on Amazon.

Another video in planning is Kung Fu Goose.  One, a vendor screaming for help as a robber attempt to steal.  Kirby to the rescue with his ninja style.  Two, actual security footage of a breakin (or attempted breakin) of years ago that is still saved.  Merge it with Kirby the Goose running them off.  I'd like the people's (YOU) ideas for upcoming videos to attempt them gain viral status. 

This is extremely difficult for me to product videos, because I am so limited in what I can do without hearing.  My computer does not have speakers, so I may get one set up to have someone to sit along side me to assist for special sound effects, timing of certain music (if recorded different angles of one performance..merging together), etc.  Doing the best that I can!

----------


## Thunder

The sno-cone truck are here!!! On the north side of the building.

----------


## Thunder

Thanks to all the customers, especially the many OKCTalk members for coming out to grab FREE HOT DOGS and supporting local business owners.  The traffic this past weekend has been amazing and the sales skyrocketed.  

What was really special was the amount of OKCTalk members enjoying shopping in my store and walking away extremely happy.  It was the last Heat Wave Sale weekend, and not only that, it was also Labor Day weekend Sale plus discount for having an OKCTalk membership.  Now that was a surprise to the customers!  :-)

The Vendors Association raised a few hundreds from generous customers donating toward future events and beautification of Oklahoma's #1 market.  We deeply thank you all and will work extremely hard to continue improving the market to the greatest it once was in years past.

On the first October weekend, we will be giving away FREE POPCORN!  Yes, FREE POPCORN!!!  

As for me, the next grand sale will be on Black Friday.  The items will remain a secret, so will be the shocking low prices.  All of the other vendors are also gearing up for the Black Friday event that is just around the corner, so don't forget to add Oklahoma's #1 market to your Black Friday morning trips. :-D

Take care and we all thank you very much!

----------


## Larry OKC

*Thunder*: sorry if i missed it, but are you all open Monday (Labor Day). Can't believe the weekend went by so fast and I didn't get over there.

----------


## Thunder

> *Thunder*: sorry if i missed it, but are you all open Monday (Labor Day). Can't believe the weekend went by so fast and I didn't get over there.


The market only open on Saturday and Sunday.  I can let in a visitor through the week with appointment.  All anyone need to do is text me 405.824.4078 to reserve an appointment.

Also, everyone should thank USG for his time to build a dividing wall that will enclose the new cafe area connecting to the shack.  He's a marvelous guy.  Hopefully next time, Cameron will be able to tag along.

----------


## Roadhawg

Sorry I missed it too but I was out of town this weekend,  I'll get by there sometime though.

----------


## Thunder

> Sorry I missed it too but I was out of town this weekend,  I'll get by there sometime though.


Don't worry.  I have an autograph reserved for you. :-)

----------


## Thunder

I am taking Oklahoma's #1 Market, the Golden Goose Flea Market, to the next level.

Now, Old Paris Flea Market will try to recruit me.  :LolLolLolLol:   Just watch, they will re-offer me free lifetime rental.

Anyway, what is Thunder up to now, you ask?  Well...

E-Commerce :-O

Right now, all vendors enjoy free basic page within the website.  This includes general pictures of items and booth.

And that is not all.  As an optional package, they will be able to have their individual items listed with descriptions and prices in an online store soon to come!  Optional package?  Depending on size of booth and amount of items, there will be different package prices paid to Thunder (me, which you all so dearly love).  Why should they pay?  Well, it involves time taking individual pictures, preparedness, listing, and updating.  It also takes up system resources and bandwidth.  Thunder (me, which you all so dearly love) is quite reasonable.

Why an online store?  It gives the people an opportunity to browse online and have the general idea of what vendors have to offer.  If they see something, the trip to the market is imminent.  It also helps the market to gain exposure with online search engines when people search for a specific item.

What payment is accepted?  Cash only.  Some vendors accept credit/debit cards.  As for checks, that is on per customer basis with the vendors (but checks is highly unlikely to be accepted).  None of the transaction will be done online.  The online store will merely be a presentation of items available at the market.  However, online purchasing to hold an item at the market may be possible in the future.

Does any other flea markets in the state of Oklahoma offer such service?  No!

How soon will this service become available?  There is no specific time frame.  It just depends on how busy Thunder is on a day by day operations.  Yes, Thunder can be quite busy all across the state.  As soon it is mostly done, OKCTalk will enjoy a sneak preview.

----------


## Thunder

I just did a new video a few hours ago.  I hope it is funny.  The screaming sound effect was a random guess out of a huge list.  I have no clue what it sounds like. LOL!




Someone please tell me the sound effect file works in this video, thanks.

----------


## Thunder

Reposted the video above with adjusted audio.

----------


## Thunder

Do not be afraid!  Your safety is our #1 priority!

In the garages, we discovered a snake.  Yes, a snake!

It has since been captured and placed in a bucket for slaughter.  

(Okay, just joking about the slaughter part.)

We think its the escaped Pet Boa of a guy.

Here is a picture.  Warning!  This picture may frighten viewers!



At no time Snowball the Hamster and Taz the Poodle was at risk.

----------


## Thunder

We have become so popular, it warrants a Twitter account!  :-O

Follow us @GoldenGooseFM for an exciting adventure!  WOW!!!

----------


## Maynard

> ... song for dance steps...


Tancz!

----------


## RadicalModerate

Apparently having its picture taken by a viewer frightened the creature.

That would also be good music by which to clean the hamster and poodle remains out of the snake bucket.

(And some people have expressed a "fear" of stray *roaches* . . .)

----------


## Thunder

I am trying to figure out if RadicalModerate is a critic or not.

Anyway, more news on the website.  I have added some more Vendors to the list.

ACE Custom Detailing
http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net...detailing.html
- I strongly encourage people to support this single mother of two.  It is her business and she does a fantastic job putting in so much time and effort to thoroughly complete the jobs.  She did recent services to the white SUV that is now parked on the vast parking lots (changes parked location) for sale.  There are regular happy customers.  Feel free to contact her for any questions, etc.

Squish
http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net/squish.html
- This lady is new and is regularly there with her son.  I'd like to see more customers for them to brighten their day.

Classic Designs
http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net...icdesigns.html
- This lady has a track record of not being there than being available.  When she is there, her kids overflow the booth, so I'd like to apologize for the mess that her kids create regularly in the booth (toys, etc).  Other than that, she does a fantastic job doing custom orders.

Treasure Island
http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net...ureisland.html
- This lady is new and has really nice items.  I see her bring new items weekly and sells quite good.

There are two other new vendors.  One was a no-show last weekend... I believe they had a store elsewhere, but returned to business at the new location, which is at Oklahoma's #1 Market.  They requested the next booth expansion (recently vacated by Cashion Candle Shop), so I will wait until they expand into two booths and settle in before posting pictures.

Another vendor is new, which I strongly encourage people to show their support.  A young lady and dude with two children, a daughter (4) and a newborn.  They sell records, tapes, and comic books.  Everything is advertised $1 each.  From what I am seeing, they are being quite successful, so check them out.

__________

Becky at Sundance Pet Boutique requested Halloween Pet Pictures for the entire month of October.  Each copy will be $5 (WOW SUPER LOW PRICE!).  I will be doing the pictures, so I highly recommend getting it done first, then shop around the Oklahoma's #1 Market while I prepare the pictures.  The size of the pictures have not been determined yet.  I think there will be Halloween theme borders.  

During the first weekend of October, everyone will enjoy FREE POPCORN!!!
_____

As for my store, the page has been updated to reflect the following message.




> CLOSED! The store is currently under construction for a switchover to Fish & Aquarium Supplies. It will reopen sometime early 2012. The plan is to establish 12 or 15 tanks on display to sell Fish on one wall. A few other tanks to sell Fish in other areas. General supplies and many more! An expansion will soon come for the next available booth space to sell tanks, stands, and larger items. Below are the past pictures of previous inventory.


http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net/thundersshack.html
_____

There will be a minor change applied to all the pages within the website.  For the tab, Swap Meet, it will be changed to E.C.S.M. to become Smartphone-Friendly.  I noticed that "Swap Meet" was shown with two lines on my Smartphone, so I will be making that change to improve the appearance.

The official logo header had a change from "EVENT CENTER" in the center portion to "EAST COUNTY SWAP MEET" to better advertise the Swap Meet division.  Large space are still available to rent for Events.

It has come to my attention that there has been a problem with some people thinking that East County Swap Meet at the Golden Goose Flea Market is Mary's Swap Meet.  This is incorrect!  Mary's Swap Meet is still at its current location a mile to the west.  Most people thought Mary's Swap Meet relocated.  This is incorrect!  Mary's Swap Meet are operated in a very strange way (closes at noon), so people driving by Mary's Swap Meet area thought the place was gone.  

Golden Goose Flea Market and East County Swap Meet are open on Saturday and Sunday from 9am to 6pm.  Only in November and December will the entire Oklahoma's #1 Market will be open on Friday additionally.  There has been strange people pulling up thinking that the place is open (hello...no cars...duh) during the weekdays.  

There are sill a few booth spaces available within the Mini Mall areas and plenty of Swap Meet spaces.  Outdoor spaces are always available and is the cheapest along with best price values compared to Mary's Swap Meet's short hours.

On the behalf of the Oklahoma's #1 Market, the Golden Goose, we all express our deepest gratitude for your continuous support of our local business owners.  It is because of you all, the market continues to grow and regain strength since the economical woes that affected the United States of America in recent years.  Remember, we are still here and happily ready to serve you!

Special Message to the Old Paris Flea Market Vendors - There are incentives and lowest rental prices to relocate to the Oklahoma's #1 Market.  Simply give us a call or visit on Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday or Monday from 9am to 6pm.  Vendors have access to the building on Thursday, Friday, and Monday, as well as potential new vendors searching to set up business.

The Oklahoma's #1 Market continues to be the only Flea Market and Swap Meet in the state of Oklahoma to have a full website with basic features/webpages.  Soon to come, an expanded e-commerce division of the website to showcase specific items with pictures, descriptions, and prices, etc.  We advertise the most and frequently to reach out to all Oklahomans in this great state of USA.

----------


## Thunder

Oh, I forgot the info about Cashion Candle Shop.

They travel to different places.  The owners recently vacated their booth at the Oklahoma's #1 Market, which I believe to set up a booth at the Great State Fair of Oklahoma.  They also go to other locations.  At this time, I do not know when they will return, if ever, but I did leave their page on the website until I can receive further information from them.

----------


## metro

What brand of Free popcorn will you be having?

----------


## Thunder

> What brand of Free popcorn will you be having?


You will need to consult with the lady owner of the cafe regarding health questions.

----------


## metro

I won't come unless it's Orville Redinbachers

----------


## USG'60

They use his borther Wilbur's and it is nearly as good.

----------


## Thunder

Metro, the popcorn is free.  Give it a try.  If you do not like it, I'll give you a dollar.

USG, did the lady tell you the brand of the popcorn?  I've never heard of that name.

----------


## USG'60

It was a joke based on the Wright Brothers.  Didn't mean to actually confuse you, man.

----------


## metro

Will you give me a gold dollar coin if I don't like the popcorn or the standard paper variety?

----------


## metro

Thunder how was the free popcorn?

----------


## Thunder

> Thunder how was the free popcorn?


Sweetie, its not time yet.

----------


## Thunder

I am sad to report that the lady at Treasure Island has decided to work for a friend.  This was her last weekend.  It was a surprise, because she was selling quite good.

Jim & Sue's Mercantile - Sue is having surgery on Monday for unknown reason.  Hope she gets back to fantastic glamor at the market.  She recently turned 66.

And a free popcorn reserved for a metro guy.  This special bag of popcorn was metro-prepared.

----------


## Thunder

*Pet Halloween Pix!*

The lady of Sundance Pet Boutique, Becky, will be paying for a lot of ink and photo paper.  I, Thunder, got the decorations and set up the area.  Come support us!  Each picture is only a Shocking Low $5!!!  Bring your pets, either in costume or without (costumes available), and get them ready for pictures.  Shop throughout the mall while I prepare the pictures.

We will also do pictures of children with pets, children themselves, adults with pets, adults themselves, etc.  With our without costumes.



(I will add another ghost on the background since some doggy are small.)

----------


## Thunder

This is what I will be using.   Its a hit!  :-D



The size of the photo will be 4x6.

----------


## Thunder

Here is an updated picture.  I have already submitted the info to KOCO.  Going through 2nd round of black/color ink combo.

----------


## metro

Will you be doing an interview on KOCO to promote the event? pets from far away must come for this! shocking! Once in a lifetime! will you be having a pet psychic too? Maybe you can partner with the GW Exotic animal park in Tuttle and they can bring some Lions and Tigers up for the shoot?

----------


## Thunder

> Will you be doing an interview on KOCO to promote the event? pets from far away must come for this! shocking! Once in a lifetime! will you be having a pet psychic too? Maybe you can partner with the GW Exotic animal park in Tuttle and they can bring some Lions and Tigers up for the shoot?


Or you can just bring yourself. C'mon, let me feel your growl. ;-)

----------


## rcjunkie

> Will you be doing an interview on KOCO to promote the event? pets from far away must come for this! shocking! Once in a lifetime! will you be having a pet psychic too? Maybe you can partner with the *GW Exotic animal park in Tuttle* and they can bring some Lions and Tigers up for the shoot?


There's one huge problem, the GW Exotic Animal park isn't in Tuttle.

----------


## Thunder

Ranger is a manager's doggy.  He was a bad doggy! :-(  I don't think he ever worn clothes, so it was tough trying to put the costume on him.  In his revenge, he peed on me.

----------


## Thunder

Okay, I finally got around to updating the site to Halloween theme and added a page for info on the Halloween Pix with the example of a doggy (with enhancement).

http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net/

----------


## Thunder

I also added a Halloween Countdown.  I put it on the Halloween Pix page.  

http://goldengoosefleamarket.net/halloweenpix.html

----------


## metro

Do pets get free popcorn?

----------


## Thunder

> Do pets get free popcorn?


Metro, please just stop.  I get it that you hate the flea market and you hate me. Just stop posting worthless crap in this topic and also everywhere else on this forum.

----------


## metro

Not true man

----------


## Roadhawg

> Just stop posting worthless crap in this topic and also everywhere else on this forum.


What's good for the Goose is good for the Gander.... pun intended   :Tiphat:

----------


## MDot

> Not true man


Heeyyy, metro is being funny.  :Omg:   :Yourock:

----------


## Thunder

I think he has a crush on me.  If he'd just approach me, I'd just may well play with him.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Metro, please just stop.  I get it that you hate the flea market and you hate me. Just stop posting worthless crap in this topic and also everywhere else on this forum.


Don't mean to take sides, but you post more useless crap than everyone else combined.

----------


## MDot

> Don't mean to take sides, but you post more useless crap than everyone else combined.


That's harsh man, that's harsh.

----------


## Thunder

> That's harsh man, that's harsh.


He's just jealous.  Most people have him on forever ignore.

----------


## metro

> I think he has a crush on me.  If he'd just approach me, I'd just may well play with him.


Sorry pony boy, I'm happily married to a female, and have a kid. Find your fun elsewhere. Crest or Golden Goose perhaps has lots of fine males and or females for ya.

----------


## RadicalModerate

"Pony boy?" . . .

I'm thinkin' more along the lines of . . .
*Boy On A Dolphin . . .*


(what with the whole new "fish" caretaker/merchant thing =)

I know . . . I know . . . It's a re-run . . .
(and i really wish it had sub-titles)

----------


## Roadhawg

> That's harsh man, that's harsh.



but true

----------


## Roadhawg

Hey Thunder....  Does the GGFM take credit or Debit cards or is it all cash only?

----------


## Thunder

> Hey Thunder....  Does the GGFM take credit or Debit cards or is it all cash only?


Why ask if GGFM accept them?  You should ask WHICH VENDORS accept them. :-)

----------


## rcjunkie

> Why ask if GGFM accept them?  You should ask WHICH VENDORS accept them. :-)


Not a very friendly response from a GGFM Vendor!!

----------


## Roadhawg

> Not a very friendly response from a GGFM Vendor!!


No problem...  I thought it would be listed on the web page but it's not. I just hit a different flea market.

----------


## Thunder

*October 2011*

*Vendor of the Month*



*Lois Beam*

http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net/sunshinelady.html

----------


## oneforone

Thunder you need to hire this guy for Golden Goose.

----------


## Jesseda

i love this guy he was on that t.v show worlds dummest

----------


## Thunder

I got a lot of updates to post on here, so first lets kick it off with the Halloween pictures.  Later, after I do more work on the website (which is the only flea market in the state of Oklahoma to have a website), I will post the updates on Vendors, etc.

Halloween Trick-or-Treat will be on Saturday and Sunday the 29th and 30th from 9am to 6pm.  Vendors and anyone else will be passing out candies, so be sure to dress up the kids and bring them on down for loads of candies!  Also on Facebook, I'm seeing that there will be Halloween costume contest for the kids on Sunday the 30th.  There will be two age groups, 1 to 6 and 7 to 12.  Winners will be announced at 3pm.  Prizes are a mystery.

----------


## MDot

Hey Thunder, I see your reflection in the 5th picture down. :-)

----------


## Thunder

> Hey Thunder, I see your reflection in the 5th picture down. :-)


I just realized that after posting.  Now I wonder how many dudes on here will send a "Hi, I'm Interested" PM on here.  :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## MDot

> I just realized that after posting.  Now I wonder how many dudes on here will send a "Hi, I'm Interested" PM on here.


You will soon know.  :K Bunny:

----------


## Thunder

I didn't get to do all the updates during the whole week.  Fast forward to Halloween!

*WARNING!!! SOME OF THESE GRAPHICS MAY BE FRIGHTENING!!!*





















































.
.
.
.
.
Some of the Vendors.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Photo #2 is a Classic. Especially the expression on the face of the little girl on the right
[Thought Bubble: "This is the LAST time I let anyone talk me into this Halloween sh--tuff . . ."].

Having said that, my vote for Best Costume would have to go to the lad on the extreme right in Photo #14:
"Santa Claus: The Early Years (in the Snow White Mines)".

However, "Zorro Meets The Charismatic Evangelist from The '50s" (Photo #32) is right up there.
It lends a new depth of meaning to the phrase, "Looking askance."

And the work involved in creating that realistic "'nesting' (a costume within a costume) dog costume" in Photo #25 . . .
Well, simply amazing.  I wonder how difficult it was to get the child to agree to wear it.

Thanks for sharing, Thunder.
It all looks like a lot of fun.
No kidding.

----------


## Thunder

The two holding the big sacks are the winners.  I was left out of the voting process and I found out afterward that 4 people were selected to decide.  I was not happy with that.  It would have been wise to have all Vendors to get together and discuss these things.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I failed to mention how much the "Sideshow Bob/Carmen Miranda" headdress added to the effectiveness of the plain-ol' HappyZombieSuit in the last photo.
(Not to mention the Beta Versions of iPads in the foreground.)

Sorry.  =)  Or should that be . . . <) :Stick Out Tongue: 

So, anyways . . .
Is KFC, like, still running that $10 Bucket "Sunday Only" Special out there in your neck of the woods?
(Ref. to "uncontrollable" subliminal product placement =)
Some religious traditions think that "Saturday" is Extra-Special.

Thanks, again, Thunder.

----------


## MDot

> The two holding the big sacks are the winners.  I was left out of the voting process and I found out afterward that 4 people were selected to decide.  I was not happy with that.  It would have been wise to have all Vendors to get together and discuss these things.


Like referees. Lol

----------


## Thunder

I guess they still have that special.  I don't order big meals. lol

Now I need to send these pix in to KOCO.  They're expecting them. LOL

----------


## RadicalModerate

what channel is KOCO again . . ?
like, locally, on cable . . .?
i fergit . . . and the danged ol' newspapers . . .
well . . . you can't depend on them anymore . . .  =)

P.S.: Drop $10 on a Bucket at KFC and Share.
The odds of winning are way higher than the Lottery. =)

----------


## Thunder

Channel 5/8.

----------


## RadicalModerate

now i am really confused . . .
my remote doesn't have a slash.....
dang.

----------


## Thunder

We have an issue with the Facebook account.  A vendor created an account (personal) that she uses as her personal account in the market's name.  She recently changed password and blocked me out after I brought up issues how the account was set up wrong (click to be friends instead of click to like) and her personal dealings among family/friends within market's business (private messages reflect this).  I tried to explain how it should be a fan page instead, etc.  Right now its set up wrong as in First Name: Goldengoose and Last Name: Fleamarket.

Anyway, I created a new fan page for the market.  I told the owner and he also created a fan page for the market. So, we have two fan pages.  Either one, we are going to use it and get it populated.  Basically shift it from the old account onto the proper fan page, where everyone can click to like.

I will be back with further update.  What a mess.

Who here is interested in liking GGFM on FB?  Or everyone just enjoy the updates I provide on this forum?

----------


## RadicalModerate

was she The Evil Facebook Account Blocker the one in the witch costume?
i would bet that she would be the most likely suspect
but then again, it was only a costume . . .
so i can't say for sure.

----------


## metro

Did the costume contest boost your sales?

----------


## trousers

Is there a vendor that sells used records?

----------


## Thunder

> Is there a vendor that sells used records?


Yes, we have 4 vendors selling a whole bunch.

----------


## Roadhawg

Ya might want to tell him which vendors those are

----------


## MDot

> Ya might want to tell him which vendors those are


It's the 4 that work at Golden Goose Flea Market. Duh.

----------


## Roadhawg

> It's the 4 that work at Golden Goose Flea Market. Duh.



well duh... what was I thinking  lol

----------


## MDot

> well duh... what was I thinking  lol


Derp. C'mon man!  :Noldus:

----------


## Thunder

The Four.

http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net/gtmusicmore.html

http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net...onedollar.html

http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net...lectibles.html

http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net/paulslps.html

----------


## MDot

I'm going to call them *The Fantastic Four!* Or has that name been taken by another group already?

----------


## Thunder

> I'm going to call them *The Fantastic Four!* Or has that name been taken by another group already?


Lets save the name for us. Now we need to find two awesome, sexist, cutest, OMG dudes to join us. :-)

----------


## MDot

Hmmm... I'll think of somebody you can try and think of someone else.

----------


## Thunder

Here is a rare view (and its partial) of me with Taz the Poodle for Halloween. I look so frickin' scary and ugly! :-)

----------


## Thunder

I'm falling way behind.  I still have not done the New Vendors update on the website along with other news.

I'll say this right now...

Golden Goose Flea Market is passing out 4 HUGE GIGANTIC TURKEYS during the last two weekends (one per day) before Thanksgiving. I will try to update the website with more details. Something about spend $10 anywhere in the Swap Meet to receive a ticket, but I'm not sure. I need to check up on that info. I don't know if its a ticket for every $10 spent or just one ticket per person per day. *sighs* Those poor turkeys.... Such a murderous holiday.

So, be sure to put some money aside and SPEND IT at your favorite market for a chance to win a FREE TURKEY!!!  I'll get more info on this and post it.

----------


## Roadhawg

So you call it a murderous holiday but then ask us to come in to try and win a turkey?

----------


## RadicalModerate

What is the difference between a HUGE GIGANTIC TURKEY and a SMALL GIGANTIC TURKEY?
(And don't say "about tree-fiddy" because you already said they were free.)

----------


## Thunder

Okay, I spent the past 6 hours working on the site while being distracted with the impressive tornadoes across the state.  Most of it, I've got it done.  There is something that I have just noticed on the Events page that totally disappeared from my memory banks in my brain. ... ... 

This Saturday, the 12th, for Veteran's Day, all current and past military persons will receive a FREE HOT DOG with proof of Military ID.  

I have gone ahead with the Christmas theme skipping the Thanksgiving, as I'm pretty much busy already.  You can look at it >>> http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net/

A few more vendors were added for East County Swap Meet.  http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net/swapmeet.html (Listing only the Long Term Vendors)

FREE TURKEYS info are listed on the home page under Announcement. 

There is a countdown until Christmas in effect, so enjoy checking in on it however often you want.

http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net/

We have at least two new mall vendors moved in last weekend.  When they are settled in, I will add them to the list.

I will be asking vendors if they have Facebook, so I can add their Like/Fan/Friend button(s) on their store page.

There will be a photo album set up with pictures of events, etc.

Also, I am considering a somewhat online visual shopping for most items (pictures) and if someone see something they really like or are interested, they can just come in for info on prices, etc.

----------


## Thunder

More details on the FREE TURKEYS!!  Also a Thanksgiving Countdown.

http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net/thanksgiving.html

I'm still waiting on the holiday hours.  Looks like entire vendors meeting on Sunday to discuss it.

----------


## Thunder

Follow us on Twitter!!!  http://twitter.com/GoldenGooseFM

Add us to your G+ Circles!!!  https://plus.google.com/111778333944918374675/posts

Btw, how do I create a username on G+ to appear in the URL?  Its all long numbers randomly.  I'd like to know what is the profile URL on G+ like it is on MySpace, Facebook, Twitter, etc.

----------


## metro

GG has the weirdest promotions.

Also, G+ rules strictly prohibit business profiles.

----------


## Thunder

Google is really stupid. That rule wouldn't last long. Just you watch Google will realize how stupid they are for not seriously competing Facebook. LOL

----------


## metro

Thunder you need to research more and react less. If you Googled much you'd know they don't allow business profiles, but they have plans to allow it in the near future.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> *GG has the weirdest promotions.*
> Also, G+ rules strictly prohibit business profiles.


How about this for a promotion: Corral about 100 turkeys in the parking lot and then set them FREE!
You might even want to throw about a dozen geese into the mix.

You could have little wingstacks of hatchets, chopping blocks and nets
(or lariats or whatever you use to recapture turkeys.)

The local branch of PETA might even get on board for this one.

----------


## Roadhawg

> How about this for a promotion: Corral about 100 turkeys in the parking lot and then set them FREE!
> You might even want to throw about a dozen geese into the mix.
> 
> You could have little wingstacks of hatchets, chopping blocks and nets
> (or lariats or whatever you use to recapture turkeys.)
> 
> 
> The local branch of PETA might even get on board for this one.


or pull a WKRP and drop them from a helicopter   http://vimeo.com/7824102

----------


## RadicalModerate

KOCO.
Uncharted ratings territory.

(P.S.: My "nickname" used to be "Johnny Fever".  =)

----------


## demoman

That Rule has changed google G+ business promotions.

----------


## Larry OKC

The WKRP Turkey Drop...one of the best TV episodes of all time...a few years back "Les Nesman" did local "recreations" for area radio stations/grocery stores...wish I had gone...LOL

----------


## Thunder

I added a new feature to the site, the Photo Albums.  The first automatic gallery is the Halloween 2011.  You will find the list on the left of main page.  The slides are automatic, but you can pause them to change the pix manually, etc.  These are the same pix that I posted on here recently.

There was a massive vendors meeting today involving discussions of many different issues.  One of them are the holiday days and hours.  Further discussions are needed and the decisions could possibly come out next weekend or so.  There will be no Black Friday opening due to past failure and issue of competing with mega retailers.  However, vendors may still host their own specials during the weekends and throughout the months, in which I have already seen some vendors starting to post special sales.  The best of my knowledge, during the Christmas week (the days following up to Christmas), we will open on Thursday, Friday, and partially on Saturday (Christmas Eve).  There are still discussions on opening Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday...depending if enough vendors are interested.  

Customers, you all on here, please shout out your opinions and suggestions!

There are a few more new vendors, whatever they are short-term or long-term, I will soon add them.  I have already gotten their information on file.  One of them wanted to wait on the pictures.  I will have it all posted within a day or two, depending on how busy and distracted I will be.  

Remember, you can come each day to receive a free ticket for the Thanksgiving Turkey giveaway.  You will also receive a ticket per $10 spent per booth.  Some vendors will offer a 10% discount ($9 spent for free ticket).  I think the money/proceed will go toward the vendors association and beautification of the market.

One of our vendors, Carmen Cobb (Beautification Team Leader), bought and planted many Pansy flowers for the pots out front.  She has done a glorious job with the flowers, which also involves regular watering, especially almost daily during the Summer extreme heat and drought. 

To celebrate Oklahoma's record-breaking 5.6 magnitude earthquake, visit the website at www.GoldenGooseFleaMarket.net and scroll down to find the four pictures.  Roll your mouse over them to experience the shakes! WHOA OMG HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE!!!

We now have 2 followers on Twitter!  Do you use Twitter?  Follow us today and forever!  @GoldenGooseFM

The November Vendor of the Month has been tallied!  I'm so sorry for the extreme late delay.  I have been sick and dealing with medical problems along with absence and forgetting on days I am at the market.  As soon the award are printed, customized, given, and a picture taken, I will post the announcement on here and on the site.

We still have some booths available, but these will most likely be filled quickly within next few weeks for Christmas.  If you have something to sell...anything...grab a booth today!  Traffic has been steadily increasing since my grand entrance to the market's presence and hard work advertising everywhere possible.  Yes, the Christmas shopping is increasing!

Do you have a website, personal page, blog, or any online presence?  Become an affiliate to Golden Goose Flea Market today!  Its totally free!  Here's how to enroll... Link to the www.GoldenGooseFleaMarket.net website via graphic or text then contact Thunder (me, the deaf dude) to inform of the linkage.  You can send a PM on here, send an email to ThunderOKC@aol.com, or text to 405.824.4078 with all info and I will link back via the left side of the main page.  Ta da!  It's that simple.  :-)  Your own preference, if you want to use a flash animation link, let me know and I can have one made quickly and easily for free.

I will find out if we will be having Santa establishment done for Christmas pictures.  The owner, Jay Smith, knows someone that had done it here in the past.  As for Pet Christmas Pictures, I regret to report that I will not be able to set up an area with the decorations.  I'm completely broke (huge downpayment on new home) for the month and relies on sales to feed myself. *sighs*  However, I can do plain pictures on a 4x6 print for $3 each.  Becky of Sundance Boutique will be making Christmas outfits.  Want a picture of your pets wearing the outfits?  Find me and I will have the pictures printed quickly. 

Starting on the 19th (Saturday), a lovely lady will be doing Story Time for the children. Every Saturday at 3:00pm and every Sunday at 4:00pm for approximately an hour, she will be reading friendly stories to the children in front of her Blue Booth in the back end of East County Swap Meet across from the cafe area.  This is a free activity and not a babysitting service.  However, she will supervise the children while reading them stories while the adults enjoy shopping throughout the market.  Please remember to return in time to pick up the children.  We will not tolerate permanent abandonment!  The children must be of age where they can sit quietly and behave.  No problem child!

Additional Events

- Every Sunday, we have a church (Altar Church) currently renting space within the Event Center in the south side of the building.  Parking are available and visible.  Signs are on the windows.  Its very easy to find.  If you are not with a church, feel free to visit on Sunday.  I do not know the hours of the services.  Maybe 9:00am or 10:00am.  The market opens at 9:00am, so feel free to enter through the main market doors and ask someone in the office for more information.  

- November 12th, Reserved Gentlemen Breakfast from 8:00am to 10:00am.

- November 19th (Saturday), Gospel Singer Michael Meyer will perform at 4:00pm.

I will be back soon to post the listing of new vendors.  Thanks for reading!  God Bless and take care during the ongoing holidays season.

----------


## Roadhawg

The shaking pictures are a cute touch.

----------


## Thunder

I totally forgot to post the pix of Molly the Goose. Someone brought her to the market and put her in the cage for show.















Be back with more updates later this weekend.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Whatever you do, Thunder, don't let someone talk you into spray painting that goose gold.
(Knit it a little golden hoodie/sweater or whatever but no spray paint.)

----------


## Roadhawg

> Whatever you do, Thunder, don't let someone talk you into spray painting that goose gold.
> (Knit it a little golden hoodie/sweater or whatever but no spray paint.)


I'm thinking he should dye the feathers   :Dance: 

or let it loose in the parking lot  :Elmer3:

----------


## RadicalModerate

Or . . . They could make a promotional video.
With the goose instead of the girl.


BTW: The girl in the video died from being spray painted gold.
Remember that and take heed.

(Don't be afraid of clicking the Watch on Youtube video. It's rated G.)

----------


## RadicalModerate

That is a fine looking goose, Thunder.
I am sorry for any misunderstanding.
(except maybe for the caged stuffed duck bait doll)

PETA forced me to write the parenthetical remark to apologize for . .  .
whatever it was the ACLU wasn't ready to deal with.
(Ref:Shot 6)

----------


## metro

You might save money on spray paint thunder and just paint the eggs gold instead.

----------


## RadicalModerate

At last: The voice of reason.

Unfortunately, the "prisoner" pictured is not a goose, but a gander . . .
So we will probably have to settle for recycled L'eggs containers.
Or repurposed Easter accessories.

P.S. Reference to video, above:
Can't you just picture the goose's (gander's) head (instead of the hand) coming up from the bottom of the frame then turning slowly toward the viewer as the Golden Goose Promotional Theme Music plays?
No?  I didn't think so . . . =)

----------


## Thunder

Holidays & Christmas Hours

- Regular Hours from 9:00am to 6:00pm on 17th and 18th.
- Special Hours Monday thru Friday (19th - 23rd) from 11:00am to 6:30pm.
- Christmas Eve (24th) from 9:00am to 4:00pm.

New vendors added on the site for East County Swap Meet. Plus some temp vendors for Christmas scattered around there and the mall.

Pictures of decorations coming soon..when I'm sure its all done put up.  There are some lighted trees, flowers, etc.

I don't see a booth set up for Christmas pix with Santa.  Maybe not this year?

----------


## Thunder

Playing around on the site and doing some decorations on it.  Changed the top navigation menu to flash animation.  Here a fancy hours declaration. 



I'm gonna do some more decors on some random pages. 

Finally removed the Halloween ghosts off of there and replaced with the red bulbs.

----------


## metro

Are they "special" hours because I have to wait to come in later to shop during the week?  How much are the golden eggs?

----------


## RadicalModerate

Careful . . . Sensitivities are at stake here . . .
(Glad you're back, Thunder. I was a little worried about you.)

The rumor mill has it that The Golden Eggs are currently being re-fitted for use as Christmas Tree Ornaments and the price will be adjusted accordingly.
During Fancy Hours they will be marked down appropriately.

----------


## Jesseda

metro the special golden eggs are limited and they are only given out by invite only. So I doubt you will be getting one.

----------


## Thunder

I forgot to post something.  This is the black booth that used to be Mr. DVD before he got kicked out.  

Additional Info - We have a large booth (painted black) donated by the owner, Jay Smith, filled with donated items from Vendors to raise money (fundraiser) to assist Lori Turner, whom recently lost her house, business, and animals, in a wildfire earlier this year (story featured on KOCO). All funds raised will contribute to Lori Turner's rebuilding of her home, business, and shelter for homeless animals. Thanks to everyone for the generous support! Merry Christmas!

(I painted that booth.  Hard work it was...)

----------


## Thunder

Okay, this is extremely rare to put myself out there on video and online.  So... here goes.  :Sofa:   I couldn't sleep all night, so I just went on impulse to the market at 5am and set up everything.  I kept redoing this for an hour or so before deciding the last one was good enough.  It has been several years since I've signed/performed, so here it is...a song that I have it down to memory of '03 (when I last performed to the actual band).  No music was played during this video.




Now, what can you do in return?  Shop and support the vendors. :-)

Saturday and Sunday open at 9am to 6pm.
Week of Christmas, Monday to Friday, open at 11am to 6:30pm.
Christmas Eve open at 9am to 4pm.

----------


## kevinpate

Merry Christmas Thunder.

----------


## Roadhawg

Very Good !!!!   I'll try and get down your way

----------


## Thunder

> Very Good !!!!   I'll try and get down your way


If you mean today, I'm most likely going home early and a lady (the one in video) should be here. We're sharing the booth. lol  She is slowly bringing her things down here from the swap meet.

----------


## Thunder

Btw, that marble table is for sale.  :LolLolLolLol: 

If anyone is interested....I could really need the cash.   :LolLolLolLol: 

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/fud/2732839783.html

I'm willing to meet anytime during the week with arranged date and time.  Or anytime during the weekend.  During the week, I have full access to the building. 

 :LolLolLolLol:  Just a bit of advertisement.  :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## JayhawkTransplant

Awwwww!  Sweet video, Thunder. I'm glad you posted it.

----------


## Thunder

I wonder how many I terrified out of the 100 views.

----------


## Thunder

Ed Harvey with Treasure Cage (outdoor vendor) is closing and moving out of state.  He needs to sell out everything immediately...that is so ASAP!!!  If there is anyone on here with a flea market or swap meet business or thrift store business, this is a total bargain steal!  Everything, if buying out whole inventory is $1,500 or best offer.  Also for anyone else ready to do Christmas Shopping, come out and grab what you can!  Everything is priced to sell to all customers.  He will open every day until its all gone.  

http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net...asurecage.html

Call him at 405.249.2262 or leave message at 405.227.1577.

Great opportunity for Metro (member on here) to stock up his business.  Or anyone else that is interested.

132ft of tables
88ft of shelves
80ft of clothes hanging poles

TOTAL GOING OUT OF BUSINESS MADNESS SALE!!!

----------


## Lauri101

Thanks for video, Thunder - that was lovely and took a lot of courage!

----------


## Thunder

> Thanks for video, Thunder - that was lovely and took a lot of courage!


Only 200 views. Its hard....super duper rare... to gain viral status. More people need to know that we still do exist! C'mon, people, vendors are frustrated at lack of paying customers. Did you spend at Walmart lately? Return the gifts and shop at The Goosey!!! Plz, I just wanna see vendors all happy. They pay the rent on time monthly. Help them out! Don't go to Walmart...

There is a temp vendor selling toys and gifts, even an awesome fancy ant farm kits, etc. He seems super disappointed at the lack of traffic. Old Paris isn't the only place... Come out, spend $$$ and keep them happy.

There are awesome train sets, too!

Plz call, text, and email ALL your friends and family encouraging them to shop. We will open all week, so make that worth it for their time to be there at the market. Many of them paid for extra days. Make them happy, plz.

That lady in the above video is very unhappy. This is Christmas time and she should be making lots of money. She spends 100s ordering things, etc.

Another lady relies on sales to support her children. She has twin daughters, too! The lady is also unhappy about low traffic. Support her and she can provide more for her kids. She makes custom jewerly in center of market, Ginger Gympsy.

Don't worry about me. What is most important is being fair and support all the wonderful vendors at the market. God knows they need Christmas cheer boost. I try to do everything possible to gain support for them. Help them thru hard times. Stop shopping at big-box retailers. :-)

----------


## Thunder

Greetings & Happy New Year!!!

http://www.goldengoosefleamarket.net/

I have changed the website to a new theme for January.  The colors represent the typical Winter in Oklahoma (this is the state just north of Texas and south of Kansas) of having the Cold, Snow, and Ice.  I have done all sort of cosmetic customizations here and there.  There may be a few things that needs to be repaired/done.  The album for Christmas 2011 will soon be uploaded.  I will set up an online blog, Goosey Blog, for our famous Golden Goose to blog updates and blah blah blah.  Lastly, I am trying to set up biographies for the staff, but I need to get them to provide info and stand still for a picture.  Btw, I will be doing The Vendors v2 video within a few weeks.

----------


## metro

Unbelievable....Shocking!

----------


## Thunder

> Unbelievable....Shocking!


You wouldn't believe the requests I have from people asking me to do their personal and/or business sites.  I tell them, this is not a business that I set out to do for money.  I do it as a fun time hobby and for only Oklahoma's #1 market.  Hell, you should see how desperate Old Paris was and how I turned down their offers.  *sighs*  Anyway....

The blog is online and Da Goose is busy posting away.  Christmas pictures uploaded, too.  Most everything is done (unless I'm missing something).  Management/Staff Biographies will come later.

----------


## oneforone

You might want to be aware that two of your flea market link sites are not the well ran. One links every state to Ohio.

----------


## Thunder

I'll check up on them, thanks.

----------


## Thunder

*Close this topic, please.  They changed the name.  More details coming soon.*

----------


## USG'60

Does anyone know if Thunder (Jesse) is OK?

----------


## USG'60

Thanks Sid.

----------


## Pete

If anyone has questions about this, please send me a PM.

Thanks.

----------

